# Spin-n-strut



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

I watched a guy (video) using the spin-n-strut decoy http://spin-n-strut.com/ has anyone here used it or have an opinion? The video I watched was of a local semi amature hunting show. I know the guy from years ago and he makes a real nice tv program for being local. Of course he can not talk good enough about this decoy (he more than likely got a free bee but just a guess). was hoping some of you here had experiance with it. I included the web page to help and not for any other reason. I think I am going to break down and spend the money unless some can slap some sense into me? Thank alot
http://spin-n-strut.com/
Tom


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

Verbatim, from the Michigan turkey hunting guide:

DecoysMechanical, electronic or live decoys are prohibited.
Mechanical decoy means any device that by design or construction uses motion to attract a wild turkey, except a wind sock or similar decoy body anchored at a fixed point into the ground and whose only motion is derived exclusively by power of the natural wind.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I would have to agree with MLH


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

Just a FYI: It looks like brokenarrow is a chessehead hunter... so this decoy may be legal in his home state of Wisconsin.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

im not a huge fan of decoys to begin with, usualy, i use one only if the morning hunt was a flop and im set up to call from a likely spot mid day and just wait. second, that decoy looks interesting, but im sure like anything else, a few toms wont like it and it will send them running, third....its not legal here...and IMO thank god. however if they are legal in your location (WI it looks like) it might be worth a try....i think you'd be better served with a pretty boy with a real turkey tail however.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Thank you for the input Flockshot. I have a perfect location to set up over a decoy (a food plot in that jets into the woods making a deep horseshoe) at times it is aweful fun to watch turkey antics around decoying toms. I did not no your state did not allow decoys. Team Bells is correct, I am a hunter from Cheeseland. 
I stoped my sponsorship last year on this site for the very reason that just happened here. A guy posts a question and the first two reply's are off topic. Seems like times have changed from when you could ask a question and get good replys (Like Flock shots). This would be the polite way to reply if you wanted to inform me that MI dont allow decoys.
" No I have never used that decoy nor have any of my hunting buddys. 
We usually hunt only in Mi, and decoys are illegal here?"
That was the way things were answered in the old days here on MS. As you can see I have very near a thousand posts and next to none of them were one answer or :lol: faces. In the future, try and reply with out jumping to a conclusion that he is violating or doing something wrong. BTW Your responses to this post should be, " Your right, and I am sorry if I came off that way. In the future I will try and set an example for other MS posters by thinking out my resposnse and not ripping a head off a guy before he deserves it"
BrokenArrow


----------

